# Anyone have a Clek Oobr yet?



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I know it's pretty new.

My older son is turning 5 soon and he's big enough and mature enough to do a trial in a HBB. I'd like to have one for carpooling etc. even if we decide to keep him harness a while longer.

I am deciding btw the Monterey, the Parkway SG, and the Clek.

I can't find a Parkway in stock locally. We tried out the Monterrey and he didn't like it. What he seems to really be missing is the arm rests. The Clek has the best arm rests...

So I'm wondering if anyone has any feedback on it?

It's quite a bit more expensive than the other 2 options, so I need to know that it's at least equally safe and hopefully significantly more comfortable







The Skurvy pattern is certainly more appealing to him


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

We have an Oobr. It is really nice and I'm happy with it. But I won it in a contest. I don't know that I would shell out that much money for it if I hadn't.

I can tell you that it is much better quality than other boosters out there. Whether that translates to better safety or not, I don't know. My friend has a Parkway SG and it honestly seems cheap next to my Oobr. I really like the head wings. They look like they would protect her head better in a side impact crash than some other side wings I've seen.

The only problem I've had with the seat is that it was a little hard to thread the seat belt through the guides on the headrest the first time. It is not one solid piece. There are crevices that the belt can slip into and get stuck. Its really minor unless you have reason to constantly take the seat belt in and out.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I just started researching them and can't really find (or understand) why it's such a better HBB. I need to figure out if I can justify the price. Can someone help me out here? I love the look though-very Scandinavian. Thanks!


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's another question I'm trying to figure out. Everything I read on car-seat.org said that one of the greatest things about the Oobr is the ability to use LATCH. And that a lot of the benefits (functionality and safety) of the seat are when it's LATCHed. But I'm confused because don't vehicle manufacturers (with the exception of Ford and somebody else?) say not to use LATCH after 40lbs? And wouldn't it serve to figure that if your kid is big enough for a HBB, he or she will be over 40lbs?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
Here's another question I'm trying to figure out. Everything I read on car-seat.org said that one of the greatest things about the Oobr is the ability to use LATCH. And that a lot of the benefits (functionality and safety) of the seat are when it's LATCHed. But I'm confused because don't vehicle manufacturers (with the exception of Ford and somebody else?) say not to use LATCH after 40lbs? And wouldn't it serve to figure that if your kid is big enough for a HBB, he or she will be over 40lbs?

I think that's only for harnessed seats. With a HBB, the LATCH wouldn't be holding the child as the seatbelt would be doing that. The LATCH would be keeping the seat from submarining, etc. Actually there are a few HBB that can be used with LATCH I think...

I could be totally off here.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
I think that's only for harnessed seats. With a HBB, *the LATCH wouldn't be holding the child as the seatbelt would be doing that.* The LATCH would be keeping the seat from submarining, etc. Actually there are a few HBB that can be used with LATCH I think...

I could be totally off here.

No, you're absolutely correct about the bolded, anyway. LATCH limits don't apply to belt positioning boosters because they ONLY restrain the seat, not the child in the seat (so there's no weight load in an accident).

LATCH is not going to affect submarining, though.

Testing shows that a rigid LATCH booster will fare better in a side impact. However, Transport Canada just released some testing showing that rigid LATCH backless boosters may cause more of an abdominal load in a severe forward facing accident than those not secured via rigid LATCH to the vehicle.

Whether than abdominal load was significant enough to not recommend the Clek seats, whether it outweighs the benefits garnered in a side impact crash, and whether those tests will reflect real-world outcomes all remains to be seen. We do know that Clek Oobr passes all required Canadian and American BPB testing.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 

Testing shows that a rigid LATCH booster will fare better in a side impact. However, Transport Canada just released some testing showing that rigid LATCH backless boosters may cause more of an abdominal load in a severe forward facing accident than those not secured via rigid LATCH to the vehicle.

Whether than abdominal load was significant enough to not recommend the Clek seats, whether it outweighs the benefits garnered in a side impact crash, and whether those tests will reflect real-world outcomes all remains to be seen. We do know that Clek Oobr passes all required Canadian and American BPB testing.


So, can the clek be used WITHOUT the latch when we get to the backless stage? (which will be a long while)? If that ends up being an issue? Because it sounds like it's a good thing in the HBB mode. And the Monterey also has latch.

I don't think DS will like the Britax b/c it just does not look comfortable. He rides in a Safeguard seat right now and he's a little picky. And I don't mind paying the price as long as he is going to be super comfy and I can be assured that this seat is equally safe to our other options. This is the only booster I plan to buy as he has a Frontier in DH's car and a Nautilus for Grandma's. DS2 will get the safeguard when I do move him. He is tall and very lightweight and will not likely hit 40lbs before he's well over 5.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

No no, Transport Canada only tested the backless boosters, because the Oobr wasn't available yet. It's reasonable to extrapolate that they would get similar results with the high back.

However, yes, you can use the Clek boosters unLATCHed if you choose to do so (or don't have a seating position with LATCH)


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
LATCH is not going to effect submarining, though.

Testing shows that a rigid LATCH booster will fare better in a side impact. However, Transport Canada just released some testing showing that rigid LATCH backless boosters may cause more of an abdominal load in a severe forward facing accident than those not secured via rigid LATCH to the vehicle.

Whether than abdominal load was significant enough to not recommend the Clek seats, whether it outweighs the benefits garnered in a side impact crash, and whether those tests will reflect real-world outcomes all remains to be seen. We do know that Clek Oobr passes all required Canadian and American BPB testing.

bummer. i was just about to order an Ozzi off of amazon bc ds's LB turbobooster slides all over the leather seats in our new car. it gets him frustrated when hes trying to sit down and the seat moves so freely when he grabs the armrest.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
bummer. i was just about to order an Ozzi off of amazon bc ds's LB turbobooster slides all over the leather seats in our new car. it gets him frustrated when hes trying to sit down and the seat moves so freely when he grabs the armrest.


Honestly, I would still be comfortable using the Clek boosters, because they did pass basic standards.

If it really worries you, you could put a thin towel or similar under the Turbobooster to 'anchor' it while he's sitting.

Do you have the screws in the Turbobooster armrests?


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
*Honestly, I would still be comfortable using the Clek boosters, because they did pass basic standards.*
If it really worries you, you could put a thin towel or similar under the Turbobooster to 'anchor' it while he's sitting.

Do you have the screws in the Turbobooster armrests?









I'm glad to hear you say this, Maedze, because I just ordered one for DD yesterday. I will post pics when I get it.


----------

